# Head Shot Placement



## tracker12 (Jan 14, 2017)

I hear of a lot of guys taking head and neck shots.  Always been a behind the shoulder guy but since my next trip to GA will be with an AR 223/556 in my hands I figure I better consider heads shots if given the opportunity.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2017)

tracker12 said:


> I hear of a lot of guys taking head and neck shots.  Always been a behind the shoulder guy but since my next trip to GA will be with an AR 223/556 in my hands I figure I better consider heads shots if given the opportunity.



Stick with the heart/lung shot.....but take what the hog gives ya. Have fun and show us some piggies


----------



## antharper (Jan 14, 2017)

I try to shoot all hogs in the head if given the opportunity just a lot less mess when cleaning , facing I aim between the eyes but I try to shoot them broad side, rt in the ear !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2017)

antharper said:


> I try to shoot all hogs in the head if given the opportunity just a lot less mess when cleaning , facing I aim between the eyes but I try to shoot them broad side, rt in the ear !



Me too.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 15, 2017)

*Yep !!!*



antharper said:


> I try to shoot all hogs in the head if given the opportunity just a lot less mess when cleaning , facing I aim between the eyes but I try to shoot them broad side, rt in the ear !



This works perfectly !!


----------



## dtala (Jan 15, 2017)

ear hole does it.


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 15, 2017)

Base of the ear gives you plenty of room for error and drops them in there tracks.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds good.   Thanks for the reply.  Now just need the piggies to cooperate when I get down there next month.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 15, 2017)

Even if you hit a little far back that base of the neck is a DRT shot too.


----------

